# Let's See Your Herd.



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2016)

I know there is a post here somewhere, where collectors or hoarders show off their herd. But, I can't find it.
I don't get much chance to line them all up for a photo shoot but, I did yesterday. (I just couldn't move around in my shop so, a rearranging needed to be done.

Some of the boys





And some of the girls




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Feb 21, 2016)

jd56 said:


> I know there is a post here somewhere, where collectors or hoarders show off their herd. But, I can't find it.
> I don't get much chance to line them all up for a photo shoot.but, I did yesterday. (I just couldn't move around in my shop so, a rearranging needed to be done.
> 
> Some of the boys
> ...



Lucky guy...waterfront.....cool bikes.....you're all set.  Enjoy


----------



## rocketman (Feb 21, 2016)

jd56 said:


> I know there is a post here somewhere, where collectors or hoarders show off their herd. But, I can't find it.
> I don't get much chance to line them all up for a photo shoot.but, I did yesterday. (I just couldn't move around in my shop so, a rearranging needed to be done.
> 
> Some of the boys
> ...



NICE ROUND-UP..............


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2016)

There are plenty of threads started showing "their" collection... this thread is YOUR Herd!
Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I love your backyard setting, and your herd.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2016)

This pic is from late last year. Pics aren't very good but gives you a good idea of what I currently have. Added the 30 emblem built stutz a couple months ago.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting Rob.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Feb 22, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 287896 View attachment 287895 View attachment 287894 This pic is from late last year. Pics aren't very good but gives you a good idea of what I currently have. Added the 30 emblem built stutz a couple months ago.



I have a girl like yours and I love her.  Here she is.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 22, 2016)

most but not all


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2016)

Here are a couple shots.  Some bikes are now gone and some have been added since these photos.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Some of mine--since added a few! V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey Frank I plan on seeing that Huffman at the next Hurricane Coaster. I think a few of us will be on Huffmans. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Frank I plan on seeing that Huffman at the next Hurricane Coaster. I think a few of us will be on Huffmans. V/r Shawn



Oh yea! I will be there.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2016)

Every fall we try to remember to get a nice pic of the bikes we have at the time, sometimes we'll do one of the girl's bikes, or the middleweights, or just Schwinns etc. Kinda fun.

Darcie/Nick


----------



## jd56 (Feb 22, 2016)

Amazing collections everybody. ..
"Hey honey, look, there are other collectors that have a lot more and nicer bikes than me....so stop worrying about me having a problem"

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 22, 2016)

Great thread, but all I can picture now with all those  bikes lined up like that, is the domino tip over that happened to robertriley..yikes.
Amazing bikes!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 22, 2016)

I just don't know how you guys can do it...getting all of your bikes in one picture like that.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (Feb 23, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> most but not all
> 
> View attachment 288395



A guy named Ray like me would love to have a room like that.   Envious.........Ray


----------



## tech549 (Feb 26, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Amazing collections everybody. ..
> "Hey honey, look, there are other collectors that have a lot more and nicer bikes than me....so stop worrying about me having a problem"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



jd what was her response to this ? my wife just says I don't care!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2016)

tech549 said:


> jd what was her response to this ? my wife just says I don't care!!!!



She said..."sell em, except mine"

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 18, 2016)

Got most of them out yesterday, (minus the '34 Western Flyer, Slick )


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 18, 2016)

R&S Vintage Bicycles


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 18, 2016)

A few Shelbys.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 18, 2016)

Thread is bike porn at its best!


----------



## spoker (Mar 18, 2016)

kinda sofens up the term"rare bicycle" i startin to rhink im the only one who doesnt have one or those bikes withouta seat post!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 19, 2016)

Wish I could post in this thread.... Someday this year I'll have all my projects "done" and rideable so I can get a picture of them all together.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 27, 2016)

My herd at the moment, adding a couple more here shortly


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 27, 2016)

I am afraid to take a group shot of my bike collection. My wife  might finally realize that I have lied about how many I actually have


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 27, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> I am afraid to take a group shot of my bike collection. My wife  might finally realize that I have lied about how many I actually have



I know I don't have as many as most of you but I hear ya. I got them all back in the garage as quick as possible haha


----------



## tech549 (Mar 27, 2016)

oh ya I know moved this past month and my wife started counting,i just keep telling her ya but ya but!!!


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 27, 2016)

I have 5 bikes. In my town, I rule the bike world. Here on the CABE, my collection is a speck of fly poop. LOL. But I'm loving every minute!


----------



## buickmike (Mar 27, 2016)

I am running a retirement home for old schwinns...


----------



## higgens (Mar 30, 2016)

Had a chance to herd a few of my hoppys together


----------



## Bada (Apr 4, 2016)

My Herd.. All the way from the Philippines!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2016)

Bada said:


> My Herd.. All the way from the Philippines!!
> ]




Wow and I thought this stuff was hard to find in my neck of the woods!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2016)

RustyHornet said:


> Wish I could post in this thread.... Someday this year I'll have all my projects "done" and rideable so I can get a picture of them all together.




I know the feeling. I've been wanting to do this before this thread even existed but I can't even find the time to make some space to work on a bike, let alone get them all together and drag them out for a group photo.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I know the feeling. I've been wanting to do this before this thread even existed but I can't even find the time to make some space to work on a bike, let alone get them all together and drag them out for a group photo.



I've kind of done it before, but I want them to be all finished projects when I do it again. If only I could finish a project before picking up another one....


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe 1/4 of the  'herd'...


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2016)

after a great day at Copake couldn't help but drag them out for some pics!!!!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 16, 2016)

You all have some great bikes! Here is my stash lol 


 



Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 1, 2016)

Here are the ladies in my rag tag collection.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (May 1, 2016)

This is about half of them.


----------



## andy812 (May 21, 2016)

here a few of the herd that can access easily if I get a chance I will take a picture of the rest . I  GOT BIT BY  THE BIKE BUG BAD. THIS IS 29 MONTHS INTO THE BUG DONT LET IT HAPPEN TO YOU


----------



## corbettclassics (May 21, 2016)

andy812 said:


> here a few of the herd that can access easily if I get a chance I will take a picture of the rest . I  GOT BIT BY  THE BIKE BUG BAD. THIS IS 29 MONTHS INTO THE BUG DONT LET IT HAPPEN TO YOU
> 
> View attachment 319695
> 
> ...




On the first picture - first bike … what model number Columbia is that?

Thank you


----------



## Floyd (May 22, 2016)

This thread inspired me to bring em all out! Nothing here is mint, but all get ridden! 42 Elgin, 53 Roadmaster(anyone got a tank?), 53 Columbia, 59 Schwinn, JC Higgins of many years, and the nicest one... My wife's Evans, year unknown.


----------



## andy812 (May 23, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> On the first picture - first bike … what model number Columbia is that?
> 
> Thank you



model 68


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2016)

View attachment 320478


----------



## corbettclassics (May 23, 2016)

andy812 said:


> model 68




I checked out Mr. Columbia site to see what the bike is and he doesn't seem to have that model number existing!!  Hmmm ….

What year and what is it supposed to be?  It is a Columbia right?


----------



## andy812 (May 23, 2016)

my eye site is going, my mother always told me j - off would make me blind, eye believe her now it is a model 63 not 68 sorry , I took pictures of the headbadge and rear hub so maybe you can help me date it thanks andy


----------



## corbettclassics (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Columbia has the Model 63 listed as a 1900 chain. There ya have it!


----------



## wasp3245 (May 23, 2016)

Antique bicycles have been the most fun collectible hobby that I've found. 
Riding them always puts a smile on my face ... And the whole world is waving and smiling back you . ( much cheaper than therapy).

Buy what you like and like what you buy.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 23, 2016)

^^^  holy cow thats awesome.  I could spend hours in that room.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 12, 2016)

Finally got a group photo.  The springer Schwinn on the right is Pantmaker's, if I give him my address.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 12, 2016)

Floyd said:


> This thread inspired me to bring em all out! Nothing here is mint, but all get ridden! 42 Elgin, 53 Roadmaster(anyone got a tank?), 53 Columbia, 59 Schwinn, JC Higgins of many years, and the nicest one... My wife's Evans, year unknown.
> 
> View attachment 320020
> 
> View attachment 320021



I have that same exact 59 deluxe hornet in same color combo, I haven't seen that many in that color combo. Nice to see!


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 12, 2016)

Here are most of our Ross Barracudas


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 12, 2016)

Oops one more pic , early barracudas 65 and 66 s


----------

